# Acute MI codes



## dibosmiley (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm wondering if it is still ok to use the MI CPT's if the pt was admitted with the MI but wasnt taken to cath lab until the next day or if they were transferred from another facility with the MI, is it still ok to use the MI codes for acute/subacute occlusion.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 25, 2013)

which CPT codes are you referring to.


----------



## dibosmiley (Mar 25, 2013)

C9606/92941


----------



## Twixle2002 (Mar 26, 2013)

According to the cpt book 92941 can be billed during an acute MI.  No time frame is stated as to when it has to be done.


----------



## TWinsor (Mar 27, 2013)

I found the answer below when looking this same question up.  Info from Supercoder.com


_A written official guideline may not be out yet, but unofficially, coding consultants have said that when the AMA was asked, the AMA presented the question to the ACC, which said an acute example would be ballooning within 90 minutes of first medical contact. This is similar to the industry's door-to-balloon 90-minute goal, which is referenced in AMA's CPT Changes 2013 clinical example for 92941. There's confusion because ICD-9 uses AMI codes for “specified as acute or with a stated duration of 8 weeks or less.” Until a definition is officially published, checking with the payer is the surest way to match the payer's understanding of the code_. 

Hope this helps.


----------

